# Translating R to $



## rapmarks (Jan 21, 2006)

I lost the site that shows how to translate South African money to Us dollars.  I am rather shocked at the size of my payment this year, a slight raise in levy and a $100 plus deduction on my credit card.


----------



## EJC (Jan 21, 2006)

Google "currency exchange" and that will give you some sites to use.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 21, 2006)

Try The Universal Currency Converter: http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## Dave M (Jan 21, 2006)

There are many such sites. For example if you use the words *currency, conversion* and *rates*, you'll come up with numerous applicable sites. The first site that shows up is The Universal Currency Converter, which calculates the current conversion rate as 1.00 ZAR = 0.166806 USD


----------



## ira g (Jan 21, 2006)

I just checked and the latest conversion is under 6 Rand to the dollar. Looks like SA mf's will continue to go up based on the  currency conversion as well as the higher than normal increases of 10 to 15 percent. Still cheaper than most US timeshares but not the good deal it was years ago.


----------

